# FS:What's it worth? Fisher truck side mounts including Fish Stik



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Have 99-04 3 plug wiring harness including solenoid, Module, push plates and Handheld controller for straight blade MM2. Purchased everything new 3 years ago and no longer in the business so I'm looking to get rid of everything. Push plates still on truck. Looking to sell everything . Not sure what they're worth. Everything is excellent condition. Located near Hartford CT


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Selling pump and lights too or just the truckside stuff?


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Pump and lights sold. Got as 8' MM2 w/ Snofoil I'll be selling soon.


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ok pm me


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Are you interested in the truck side mount or mm2?


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Im interested in the wiring and mounts if you still have them.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

They're still for sale. Just have to take of push plates. Going to work on that Sunday. At work now but you can text me 860 614 1551


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To answer the question $500 give or take


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

Id be interested in the fishstik if the other guy doesn't want it and you would sell it separately.


----------



## f250harvest (Sep 18, 2012)

Sold mounts/wiring. Got the plow and western controller still for sale


----------



## Brndnstffrd (Mar 8, 2013)

How much for the controller?


----------

